# Jessica Alba and a Lambo. If you had to choose...



## dc_zhen (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi all from a new guy. I remember watching this "Joe Millionaire" type reality tv show and it was really quite a riot to see the finalist choose a car over the gal when he was presented with the choice- of either walking away with the car or the girl. ( which he had fought long and hard to win her heart over the duration of the tv show..) 
So who wins? Jessica Alba or the Lambo? me? I'd go for the Lambo and try to pick up as many Jessica look-alikes as possible.. 
p.s- Happy New Year. May this year be the greatest to you!


----------



## topcarbon1 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Jessica Alba and a Lambo. If you had to choose... (dc_zhen)*

Lambo


----------



## dc_zhen (Dec 11, 2007)

me too! lol


----------



## ballerhouse (Jan 6, 2008)

Now that she's pregnant.. the Lambo. Prior to the pregnancy I would have gone with Jessica Alba. You could have knocked her up and you would have had plenty of Lambos in your future.


----------



## chocolatecamil (Dec 8, 2005)

lambo, screw her


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Jessica Alba and a Lambo. If you had to choose... (dc_zhen)*






















LAMBO






















Girls are a dime a dozen LAMBO is NOT!!!


----------



## QuikDuB26 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Jessica Alba and a Lambo. If you had to choose... (dc_zhen)*

Lambo, but it would be Jessica in a heartbeat if she wasn't already pregnant and in a relationship.


----------



## VDubby18 (Oct 15, 2007)

Lambo.. and have Jessica pay the insurance for it.. cause im 18 so that wouldnt be good.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (VDubby18)*

Lambo any day. As stated: you wouldn't have much of a problem picking a hot girl up in it lol


----------



## 65dunebuggy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

If it has tits or tires you'll have troubles with it.


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (65dunebuggy)*

Lamborghini ... J Alba's not all he's cracked up to be


----------



## dirtycutz (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (autopulse)*

yea i'd put it in her crack.
but yea, since she's knocked up i'd go with the car...


----------



## hy_phy (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Jessica Alba and a Lambo. If you had to choose... (dc_zhen)*

lambo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Jessica Alba and a Lambo. If you had to choose... (hy_phy)*

I'll keep my GTI....


















_Modified by derekjl at 10:13 PM 7-15-2008_


----------



## Pimp4cheddar (Jan 29, 2008)

For about the 3-4 minutes that us men are in HEAT....Jessica Alba would be the correct choice...but after those 90 seconds of pleasure are up...the Lambo is the way to go...


----------



## Pimp4cheddar (Jan 29, 2008)

Matter of fact...I'll just buy a hooker and take Lambo


----------



## erik64 (Jul 15, 2008)

lambo, then pick up girls


----------



## 18Lturbo (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (erik64)*

leather/seude would probably feel better anyways


----------



## rabioso (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (18Lturbo)*

I'd take the lambo and then give Jess a ride home...


----------



## 87GTi (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: (chocolatecamil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocolatecamil* »_lambo, screw her

wait.. you can't do both!


----------



## #DiGiTaL aids! (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (87GTi)*

Lambo. It costs more then her.
Although, is she ****ing beautiful. ;[


----------



## 2003 golfer (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (65dunebuggy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *65dunebuggy* »_If it has tits or tires you'll have troubles with it. 

qft!


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

You never know... what if Alba breaks up with you? Then you don't have a car or a girl. At least you get to keep the car forever (unless it's stolen).


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

i'd take the car


----------



## jlawr32 (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (dallas04gli)*

id take the lambo and sell it, then i can turbo my .:R and have
money left over










_Modified by jlawr32 at 9:46 PM 10-17-2008_


----------



## igniz (Oct 9, 2008)

Lambo is quite a good choice, there are many girls prettier than alba.


----------



## Taiko (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: (65dunebuggy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *65dunebuggy* »_If it has tits or tires you'll have troubles with it. 

Haha, too true. That being said... LAMBORGHINI!


----------



## italgti (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (ballerhouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ballerhouse* »_Now that she's pregnant.. the Lambo. Prior to the pregnancy I would have gone with Jessica Alba. You could have knocked her up and you would have had plenty of Lambos in your future. 

x2 lollll http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XS_GTI3 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (italgti)*

is jessica allowed to buy you a lambo?
i'd choose the lambo. if it was between natalie portman on the other hand...


----------



## arabidsquirrel (Jul 8, 2008)

your asking this on a forum about cars!! dont you think the people on this forum know much much more about these cars then the average person? "joe the plumber" would take Alba, but i'll take the lambo.


----------



## Streamline (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (arabidsquirrel)*

Lambo. Easy choice, in the end it will be less expensive.


----------



## corradoismycrack90 (Dec 5, 2008)

lambo, they both cost a [email protected]#$ load of money but the lambo you could keep or sell


----------



## dirrtymk4 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Jessica Alba and a Lambo. If you had to choose... (dc_zhen)*



dc_zhen said:


> So who wins? Jessica Alba or the Lambo? me? I'd go for the Lambo and try to pick up as many Jessica look-alikes as possible..
> QUOTE]
> This guy hit the nail right on the head


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: (corradoismycrack90)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradoismycrack90* »_lambo, they both cost a [email protected]#$ load of money but the lambo you could keep or sell

Why couldnt you sell alba?







i bet you could get more for her then the lambo!


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (Cjtycp)*

Lambo, for pretty much all the same reasons that everyone has already said.


----------



## Rave_GreenGTI (Aug 4, 2007)

lambo....
now if it was between the lambo and kate beckinsale mmmmmmmmm


----------



## NHskidplate (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: (Rave_GreenGTI)*

well i could use the lambo to drive to see my girl friend but i think im going to go with alba sorry guys


----------



## .:Rcoholic (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Jessica Alba and a Lambo. If you had to choose... (dc_zhen)*

Lambo. She's a bitch.


----------



## insideoutoreo699 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: (ballerhouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ballerhouse* »_Now that she's pregnant.. the Lambo. Prior to the pregnancy I would have gone with Jessica Alba. You could have knocked her up and you would have had plenty of Lambos in your future. 

You are a smart man! lol


----------



## kylesprague (Sep 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i'd be flyin away with a lambo


----------



## catsman72 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kylesprague)*

what are you all gay?! I would take Jessica over a lambo any day of the week.


----------



## jackxface (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Jessica Alba and a Lambo. If you had to choose... (dc_zhen)*

a wise man once said "no matter how hot she is, somewhere there is a guy sick of her crap"
the lambo will never bitch at you, or get jealous when you drive another car, and will always be fun and great to look at.
i'll take the lambo


----------



## 503_Mk2 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Jessica Alba and a Lambo. If you had to choose... (dc_zhen)*

Id definatly hook up with Jessica prior to her being pregnant. I would wait for her to have her kid then get her pregnant again and make her buy me a lambo.. Simple


----------



## catsman72 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Jessica Alba and a Lambo. If you had to choose... (jackxface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackxface* »_a wise man once said "no matter how hot she is, somewhere there is a guy sick of her crap"
the lambo will never bitch at you, or get jealous when you drive another car, and will always be fun and great to look at.
i'll take the lambo

hahaha then you get call in for survice and kick yourself in the face


----------



## schells86 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Jessica Alba and a Lambo. If you had to choose... (dc_zhen)*

i would break jessica in.....in my lambo.


----------



## NISSAN SKYLINE KING (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Jessica Alba and a Lambo. If you had to choose... (QuikDuB26)*

yea i agree with this guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

Jessica Alba is a B*tch in person from what I hear...
I'll take the Lambo... please and thank you...


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd pick the Lambo, after that Jessica will probably pick me anyway. If she dont her cousin will.


----------



## bigdan789 (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Jessica Alba and a Lambo. If you had to choose... (topcarbon1)*

id pick jessica alba and id pick her up in a mk1 volkswagen just to piss off u lambo people


----------

